# General > Book & Author Requests >  The Remains of the day (full version)

## Lore

Hi, this is my first time here, I am looking for this novel if you could publish it I really apreciate it, because I could not get it in libraries. Thanks

----------


## Flip

Well, it was only written in 1989... there's no way you can get it online yet. 

And yes, it's a great one.  :Smile:

----------

